# Weed ID needed. Anyone know what these are?



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I have several acres of this stuff coming up in fields around me. The girls have been working it. Anyone know what it is?



















Zoomable Link:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Common Sneezeeed?

Aster Family

http://www.wildflower.org/gallery/species.php?id_plant=HEAU


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Derek! Looks like no slow down in the nectar for me right now...the girls are slamming in and out of the hive, probably working the 3 fields of 4 acres with this stuff. If we get a little rain that could be extended. I wonder if I could get another super on my large hives.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

You very will could. Do ya’ll have golden rod there? Just saw the first couple blooming here. Asters are coming. Could be a good fall crop.


----------

